# Does this exist?



## e.rose (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there such thing as a hot shoe adapter that I can put on my *flash* that has a PC port that I connect to my 5DmkII to keep the E-TTL function of the flash working while it's off camera?

I know they make hot shoe adapters with PC ports, but all of the ones I'm finding are either actually a cold shoe, meant for Nikons, or just a generic hotshoe that won't transfer E-TTL info.

Or maybe there's an easier route I'm unaware of that won't cost a whole lot right now since I'm poor and can't invest in triggers that cost an arm and a leg that do this wirelessly...

Thanks


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wireless is the way to go, but if you have to use E-TTL, it will be expensive.  Manual flash triggers are cheap, as I'm sure you know.

Sorry I don't have more info.  :mrgreen:


----------



## jake337 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is E-TTL absolutely necessary?  You could always start practicing in manual only. 

I don't have an answer to your question, sorry!  What about investing in radio triggers than retain E-TTL functions?  Out of your budget right now?  They sure are out of mine at the moment.


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2012)

Check here- FlashZebra.com: Flash Hotshoe Adapters


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2012)

Nikon  has long made a cord like the SC-17, or SC-28, or SC-29, which slides into the camera's hot shoe and locks in, and connects to the flash unit's foot, and maintains OFF-camera, FULL Through The Lens (TTL) light metering and communication with the camera. I would assume that Canon also makes a very similar flash connecting cord.

You could always buy a Nikon system... lol...

If ALL you need is a way to create a PC connection, the Nikon AS-16 is a FABULOUS little accessory that slides into a camera hot shoe, and provides a PC cord connection plug-in spot right on top of the pentaprism. I have used one of those on multiple cameras that had no built-in PC outlet, like the Nikon D40 for example. Heck, I have even used it on cameras that DO have a PC outlet, but where it is located in a stupid, PITA spot, as on the Canon 5D classic, for example...


----------



## Dao (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you looking for ETTL cords?

FlashZebra.com: Off Camera ETTL Cords for Canon


----------



## Tony S (Aug 27, 2012)

Dao hit the nail on the head........ get one of those or go wireless with the Canon Wireless transmitter, but it gets unreliable in bright sunshine and if the flash is not in the line of sight.


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 28, 2012)

My flash sits on a bracket, connected by an ETTL cord to my 60D.  Works great.  The ETTL cords are a dime a dozen. (well, almost).


----------

